# CA for Folks that are Allergic?



## TonyL (May 18, 2016)

Despite being allergic to air, I am not allergic to CA. I do have a friend that just discovered that he is (I already sent you some PenPlus) - just a lot of eye tearing, sneezing, and coughing. I am not an immunologist, but I know there are risks. *Is there a brand or product within a brand that anyone that is allergic to CA has used without the reaction stated above?*

Thanks for reading and I will share with my friend. BTW, he had the reaction without the accelerator and it lasted for a few hours. He did not have a mask on - first time playing with CA and never thought he was allergic to it.


----------



## wouldentu2? (May 18, 2016)

BSI,(Bob Smith Industries) has an odorless that I have used for years without any problems. With regular CA the next day I always felt like I was getting a head cold.

It costs twice as much for 1/2 as much but it solved the problem.

I also use their accelerator with no problems.

I get it at a local Hobby Store.


----------



## TonyL (May 18, 2016)

Thank you. I wonder if that is the case with other odorless brands. Thanks again!


----------



## leehljp (May 18, 2016)

Back when I had time to turn pens (in Japan) I got so sick that I was afraid to even try odorless without a mask and DC system.

I turned pens and used CA for about 2 years, then one day/evening I got some sniffles. A few days later, I finished another few pens and suddenly got severe flu like symptoms. Then needing to do just one pen a couple of weeks later, I did. Then I got double vision with the flu like symptoms. My next step was to try alternate finish systems (liquid acrylic and lacquer). I didn't like the learning curves so I installed a DC system behind the lathe, placed a fan at the end of the lathe to blow fumes away, and started using a double filter face mask as well as a face shield.

Point is, when the CA allergies hit, don't play around with it. I would be afraid to even try odorless. 

For me, those flu like symptoms last about 3 days and they are terrible. 

I kinda laughed at one poster, as he kept telling people here that at some point, this will happen to most people. Then WHAM. 

I haven't installed my DC system since I have been home (2011). I have turned maybe 3 pens with a full mask on but still got the allergies. When I get time, I will install my DC system. Until I then, I will not finish a pen with CA, regular or odorless. Can you tell I am scared of the symptoms?


----------



## TonyL (May 18, 2016)

Thank you. I related your experience to my friend. He doesn't want to chance it. I am going to send him some of plexitone. Thanks again.


----------



## jttheclockman (May 18, 2016)

If he is doing wood blanks there are many other finishes that mimic CA so why even bother messing with it. Lacquers can look even better than CA. I have never read or heard anyone do any side by side comparisons or long term tests. I would put lacquer right next to a CA finish any day. Work smart and enjoy the hobby. 

If CA wants to be used then by all means do not skip on protecting one self. They make very good masks along with a good ventalation system as long as you do not contaminate the whole shop and or infect other members of the family while doing it.


----------



## edstreet (May 18, 2016)

lacquer does not hold up under wear at all. 

TonyL I have posted numerous times on this subject. Also I believe that Jon David mentioned to you a few things on that as well.


----------



## jttheclockman (May 18, 2016)

edstreet said:


> lacquer does not hold up under wear at all.
> 
> TonyL I have posted numerous times on this subject. Also I believe that Jon David mentioned to you a few things on that as well.




Say you ED I know that you know everything but you really do not!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! You have no scientific proof and you will show your blown up photos that prove nothing.


----------



## TonyL (May 18, 2016)

Thank you. I read them when they were written and didn't want to search for them. The reminder, however , is very much appreciated. Thanks for your warning on the lacquer; it is not an option for my friend.


----------



## TonyL (May 18, 2016)

Mods, please feel free to  close this thread, unless others are served by it. I obtained a satisfactory answer


----------



## jttheclockman (May 19, 2016)

TonyL said:


> Mods, please feel free to  close this thread, unless others are served by it. I obtained a satisfactory answer




Tony not sure what answer you got that satisfied you but from one post you made you talked about plexitone.

That is one tricky finish to get right and it too can be dangerous. If you are sending him some then maybe send him this link too. Good read.


Plexitone Plastic Finish


----------

